# Need help locating tools



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a client that was at an event in orland where they served apps on oriental spoons from what is best described as a spoon tree. She stated that the device is round, it spins and hold the spoons by the handle. guests then take the spoon they like. She would love the have a simular presentation at her reception.

I have been all over the web and can not seem to be able to find one of these spoon trees.

Does any one know where we might be able to find a spoon tree?

Thank you

chefbee


----------



## fryguy (Sep 2, 2009)

maybe some kind of cake stand would work well for this ....same kind of idea


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

maybe something can be gerry rigged, I've used communion cups and trays to pass apple pie shots.

bet there could be stacked moving trays.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I'd start by looking at a tiered display stand, say like for pastries or cupcakes. If you set the stand on a "lazy susan", it would rotate with little effort.

Oriental (Chinese) spoons, especially when holding food, will stand freely, so the handles are easily grasped.


----------



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for the response. It is a good idea. we have started to look for stands


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Please share when you find something that works.


----------



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

I have a local lead that knows where to purchase one. I will post as soon as I finalize the deal. Thanks


----------

